# Handlebar Angle positioning



## lapaz34 (Oct 22, 2009)

i just bought an Answer ProTaper 780 DH handlebar, and I'm trying to figure out is there an optimum angle I should angle the handlebar, I mainly do downhill riding, I'm 6'4 I have an XL Reign 01. Should it be rolled more forward or back? Or does it just go by comfort? 

Thx


----------



## ARider (Feb 28, 2005)

lapaz34 said:


> i just bought an Answer ProTaper 780 DH handlebar, and I'm trying to figure out is there an optimum angle I should angle the handlebar, I mainly do downhill riding, I'm 6'4 I have an XL Reign 01. Should it be rolled more forward or back? Or does it just go by comfort?
> 
> Thx


Personal preference for sure.

I run DH bike bars a bit more forward than on other bikes. Mark the bar/stem and do some laps, then move it and try again. Little changes will make a difference. Go for even pressure on your hands and comfort.


----------



## ride_nw (Jan 12, 2010)

Position them so it feels best in the attack position charging through the gnar. If you look at my bike from the side, the rise part of the bar is approximately in line with the fork. Definitely not rolled forward. But try it out and see what works for you.


----------



## coiler_guy (Dec 20, 2005)

I like to roll mine a bit forward so the bar sweeps up slightly. Something that carried over from my old trials days. Still feels good in attack position.

My friend has the same bars and he rolls them forward because he likes to look at the logo......might explain why he crashes all the time....


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

I like mine tilted back just slightly for a bit more sweep. I find it easier on the wrists after a long long day of riding.

Really, it is just personal preference. Just make sure you give yourself enough time to adapt to each change since subtle changes can be hard to "feel" sometimes.


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

Flat position is most comfortable for me. And the rise part does look inline with the fork. My DJ bike is set the same and the wrists never hurt.


----------

